# New Member



## LampofGod (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello Everybody. I am David, I have been using information from this site for the past 6 or so months in regards to everything from how to run cues on an EC 96/192 board to which cordless drill to purchase.

I am participating in my 28th show this fiscal year, and am relatively new to the theatrical business. I am 18 and started when I was 16. I am an independent lighting contractor for most of Southern Maryland, but that's mostly for semi-permanent gigs like summer stock programs.

I plan to attend Point Park University in the Fall of 09, after I graduate high school, and major in either Lighting Design or Technical Direction. I am the Tech Director, Lights Designer, Scenic Designer, and Lights Crew Head (Master Chief) of my high school's conservatory, and the Technical Advisor for my thespian troupe. I basically do anything you can imagine (except costumes, stage management, and directing) and am somewhat of a free janitor in my school. I am in all theatre classes for a bangin senior year, and sometimes get to get out of school/ skip to help on outside productions. I set up the school's media booth/ morning anouncements booth, and a few friends and I have made a green screen and actively teach how to use it. I really don't like talking about me this much, so there's the basics. I hope to bring some meaning to CB, as it has proved valuable to me over my summerstock experience and general questions when I cant think straight at the moment. And I love the dark side of life!


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 17, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth officially! 

Sounds like you are a very busy young technician. You are very wise to try out so many different aspects of tech theater. Too often students your age get hooked on one thing and get stuck there. It's much better for your overall career to try as many different elements as you can before you pick a specific track in college. 

We are glad to help and only ask that you join the discussion once in a while yourself in return.


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 17, 2008)

Indeed, welcome to CB. Hopefully we can continue to help answer questions that you might have, and as gafftaper said, maybe you can help answer questions of others.


----------

